# Police Officer in Jail for Killing an Unarmed Man He Repeatedly Shot in the Back



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah..  a Police MURDER just happened again...  This time it was caught on tape and the cop charged with murder.

http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...-after-shooting-unarmed-black-man-8x-in-back/


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah..  a Police MURDER just happened again...  This time it was caught on tape and the cop charged with murder.
> 
> http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...-after-shooting-unarmed-black-man-8x-in-back/




I've been hearing about this all morning on the radio and tv and FB.  Why?  Was it purely racist and the stupid cop thought he'd get away with it?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes.. that's all that was on TV last night..  He was a 50 year old guy the cop stopped for a broken tail light.   The guy had been arrested multiple times for non-payment of child support..  So I guess he ran..  The guy could have easily been caught, but the cop chose to shoot him 8 times in the back..  Then he went and handcuffed a dead man... ran back and got his taser off the ground and went back to the body and dropped it by the man.   Then he called in and said he had shot a man for taking his taser.   Unbeknown to the cop... a citizen filmed the entire incident from over a fence and turned it in to a newspaper.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.. that's all that was on TV last night..  He was a 50 year old guy the cop stopped for a broken tail light.   The guy had been arrested multiple times for non-payment of child support..  So I guess he ran..  The guy could have easily been caught, but the cop chose to shoot him 8 times in the back..  Then he went and handcuffed a dead man... ran back and got his taser off the ground and went back to the body and dropped it by the man.   Then he called in and said he had shot a man for taking his taser.   Unbeknown to the cop... a citizen filmed the entire incident from over a fence and turned it in to a newspaper.



I wondered why he had run, unless he felt threatened.  The other cop that was there most likely would have corroborated the murderers story.

We listen to the radio when we get up and that's the first story I heard.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Well running away.... especially at the slow loping trot he had plainly shows that he could have been apprehended..   BUT..... wait for it... I'm sure the cop will be defended here soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well running away.... especially at the slow loping trot he had plainly shows that he could have been apprehended..   BUT..... wait for it... I'm sure the cop will be defended here soon.



I was just curious what caused him to run, and watching the video he could have easily been caught.  I'm sure someone here will defend the cop.  3, 2, 1....


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Shooting a man running away... not once but 8 times...  Yelling at a dead man to put his hands behind his back.. and then handcuffing him..  going back to pick up the taser to plant it near the body...  YEP....  I'm sure he'll be defended.

Fortunately, the State of North Carolina has charged him with murder and he is being held without bond


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Shooting a man running away... not once but 8 times...  Yelling at a dead man to put his hands behind his back.. and then handcuffing him..  going back to pick up the taser to plant it near the body...  YEP....  I'm sure he'll be defended.
> 
> Fortunately, the State of North Carolina has charged him with murder and he is being held without bond



Handcuffing a dead man.  Does this guy have a brain? I don't see how this cop can possibly get away with it, but then strange things happen in the US _justice_ system.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Well,  I think this may be the first case where the cop doesn't..  maybe..    They all have until now.   Thank GOD for cellphone videos... the guy who took this video should be given a medal.     It makes you wonder... how many of the "good shoots" were actually "good murders"..


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

Please keep us informed of developments in this case. 
Will it fall apart if the video is disallowed in court?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Nothing would surprise me...  I think if it does, the lid will blow off this country.. and rightfully so.


----------



## 911 (Apr 8, 2015)

I didn't watch the video. Videos very seldom tell the whole story. There is so much more to an investigation than a video, however, having video certainly helps to support someone's version of what happened and videos are great for identification purposes. It never tells the story of how we got to that point. If this cop killed without provocation of any type, then he should and will be prosecuted. 

In every police department that I am aware of, there is a code of ethics. There is some truth to the stories that we have all been told that the police look out for each other. I would never deny that. However, when one of the Officers or Troopers cross that line, they are as susceptible to prosecution as any citizen, except maybe politicians and celebrities.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

You need to watch the video.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well,  I think this may be the first case where the cop doesn't..  maybe..    They all have until now.   Thank GOD for cellphone videos... the guy who took this video should be given a medal.     It makes you wonder... how many of the "good shoots" were actually "good murders"..



Yes!  Good thing someone was there to video it.  It doesn't sound like this guy can possibly get away with this.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I cannot be sure, but he may have attempted to grab the Taser, as you can see it fall when Walter Scott started to run away.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/04/07/charges-in-sc-police-shooting/25430473/

What do you think?

Still, no excuse for shooting 8 times.. no excuse for planting the taser on the body


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I cannot be sure, but he may have attempted to grab the Taser, as you can see it fall when Walter Scott started to run away.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/04/07/charges-in-sc-police-shooting/25430473/
> 
> ...



I paused it but can't tell what happened just before he ran.  Something was dropped - the stun gun I guess. But there is absolutely no justifiable reason for shooting a man 8 times unless he is a danger.  And yes planting the taser and handcuffing a dead man points to the guilt of the cop.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I've asked that this topic be moved into a thread of it's own..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

Another life taken for no reason by a police officer, funny how he yells at a dead body after shooting someone who's running away 8 times in the back, to put their hand behind their back so he can cuff them....little late for that officer. Funny too how those people always preaching the constitution don't give a damn about this citizen's constitutional rights!  It appears that he picked up his taser from where he was standing and shooting too, and dropped it near the body, not the first time something like that happened (see https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ssly-Killed-by-Police-Officers-Seek-Solutions ) .  They played the video on the morning news, a cleaned up version of this one without the background noise and commentary.

More on the story here.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/08/u...-charged-with-murder-in-black-mans-death.html


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2015)

It's no wonder that there is an increasing distrust of the police.  The video of this incident does not show what led up to the shooting, but it is quite obvious that this policeman went Way Too Far.  Police Used to be trusted members of the community, but some of these incidents over the past couple of years are seriously eroding that trust.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Don M. said:


> It's no wonder that there is an increasing distrust of the police.  The video of this incident does not show what led up to the shooting, but it is quite obvious that this policeman went Way Too Far.  Police Used to be trusted members of the community, but some of these incidents over the past couple of years are seriously eroding that trust.



Yes...  and I know this from personal experience.   I have an impaired son who last December was in a episode where I had to have him removed from my home, and I had to call the police.  He needed to go to the hospital, but in the state he was in, I was terrified to call the police for help for fear of what they might do.. when I let the police in, I begged them to please not hurt him..  People shouldn't have to feel that way.. but with all this now coming to light, with the help of cell phone videos and social media, how else can people feel?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2015)

I think these kinds of incidents have been happening for a long time, and have created a "culture" of indifference in many police departments...as they have been successful in covering up these actions in the past.  However, now that there are millions of people wandering around with cell phones, and able to capture these actions as they occur, the police are coming under some much needed scrutiny.  There are far too many "Rambo" types carrying a badge...and it destroys the public trust the good police need in order to maintain any degree of safety for the bulk of the people.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

It's very upsetting.  Like most  White people our age, I was raised to trust the police and to see them as helpers.  Of course minorities have had different experiences..  I had no idea.. and it makes me heartsick.  It would be easy to say.. "oh this is a very small minority of officers"  but come on..!!    This keeps happening over and over and over..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

Just saw this closer look at what happened in that video on the news.  http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/closer-look-walter-scott-shooting-n337906


----------



## drifter (Apr 8, 2015)

In Oklahoma police have been known to confiscate cameras where people were filming police brutality or the shooting of a victim. Without any evidence like video, officers can get away with a killing. They will lie and make up excuses and other officers support such goings on. Makes you wonder who is the bigger sinner, the victim or his shooter. I know police work is dangerous, I've had a number of family members who served as police officers, sheriffs, FBI agents. Police are subject to the same temptations and loss of temper as any other citizen and will do things they will regret if caught doing them. We could prosecute the bad ones or look the other way as we have been doing and say it's an imperfect world. But it's not always the bad one who kills someone, sometime it's the good cop who gets caught up in the moment and crosses the line. And sometime situations are not always black and white.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just saw this closer look at what happened in that video on the news.  http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/closer-look-walter-scott-shooting-n337906



Shouldn't that second officer who saw Slagger drop the stun gun  be charged with accessory?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

What should be done unfortunately always isn't in these cases.  These trigger happy cops need to be stopped, it sickens me to see murders happen so often with little or no consequences.  These cops are not only threatening the lives of American citizens, but they're also doing a disservice to the good policemen on the force who don't have power and control 'issues' and who do what they are paid to do in protecting and serving the community.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's very upsetting.  Like most  White people our age, I was raised to trust the police and to see them as helpers.  Of course minorities have had different experiences..  I had no idea.. and it makes me heartsick.  It would be easy to say.. "oh this is a very small minority of officers"  but come on..!!    This keeps happening over and over and over..



I was raised to believe the cops were all good guys you could trust.  But this does happen far too often.  

If this cop is not convicted there will be rioting across the country and will make Ferguson look like a picnic.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

If this cop isn't convicted..... I will join the protests


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> If this cop isn't convicted..... I will join the protests



I would too if I lived there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2015)

Just think - if  the perp had obeyed the officer's orders, hadn't tried to disarm him and hadn't run, he would still be alive.

Amazing how that "personal responsibility" thing works, huh? 

Encountering a cop nowadays is like meeting a stray dog - you don't know if they're friendly or rabid. The best thing to do in both cases is to treat them with respect, don't make any sudden moves and 99% of the time things will work out okay.


----------



## Debby (Apr 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Handcuffing a dead man.  Does this guy have a brain? I don't see how this cop can possibly get away with it, but then strange things happen in the US _justice_ system.




He was building his story Ameriscot.


----------



## oldman (Apr 8, 2015)

It is tough to defend yourself from prosecution when you are witnessed as having shot someone in the back so many times and no one else was hurt or at risk. I don't know much about laws, but I believe that this may be perceived as an act of premeditation in some states.


----------



## Debby (Apr 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just think - if  the perp had obeyed the officer's orders, hadn't tried to disarm him and hadn't run, he would still be alive.
> 
> Amazing how that "personal responsibility" thing works, huh?
> 
> Encountering a cop nowadays is like meeting a stray dog - you don't know if they're friendly or rabid. The best thing to do in both cases is to treat them with respect, don't make any sudden moves and 99% of the time things will work out okay.



Phil, I haven't seen anything that suggests that the dead man tried to disarm the cop.  After all, it's on video that the cop went back to where he DROPPED his taser and then planted it beside the body.    As for running away....is that grounds for killing him?  Not like he was a danger to the cop was he?  He's running away for goodness sakes.  

My thoughts go out to his mom that's for sure.  To watch your child die like she has been able to do, must be heart breaking.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2015)

The video is pretty self explanatory. A jury should have the same opinion when it's all said and done. But what should happen is different than what can happen.

Also the victim had a warrant for child support which is a warrant. But police patrol officers should not be used as defacto bill or debt collectors. A similar thing happened in the Garner case(untaxed cigarettes). And is happening all over the country with license plate readers ie stopping people for not registering their car, no insurance or another non physical driving offense warrant. The police are their to prevent crime and/or catch criminals. They are not debt collectors nor should they be acting as court officers for anything other than criminal rulings that affect safety. The court needs to enforce it's rulings with subpoena servers, constables, warrant squads and/or court officers: not patrol officers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

He was stopped for a broken tail light..   Who knows why he ran.. maybe he was afraid he would be arrested for delinquent child support.  BUT as Debby said.. that was no reason to shoot him in the back 8 times..  He was running like a 50 year old heavy man.. loping along..  not sprinting.   That 35 year old officer could have overtaken him.   I don't understand any of this..


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2015)

How is a fleeing prisoner or suspect a threat. Police are supposed to be a paramilitary organization yet frequently  exhibit the discipline & patience of street gangs and two year olds. It seems to me some police are using their weapons out of anger trying to make a point rather than affect an arrest or seek justice.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just think - if  the perp had obeyed the officer's orders, hadn't tried to disarm him and hadn't run, he would still be alive.
> 
> Amazing how that "personal responsibility" thing works, huh?
> 
> Encountering a cop nowadays is like meeting a stray dog - you don't know if they're friendly or rabid. The best thing to do in both cases is to treat them with respect, don't make any sudden moves and 99% of the time things will work out okay.



Where do you live Phil? 
The United States of America or 1940s Third Reich?

Don't bother answering. The question is rhetorical.
There is such a thing as corporate responsibility too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm really grateful that this incident was captured on video.  Without that video, this murder would have just been swept under the carpet like so many others have been.  If it was a tiny blurb on the news, that would be a lot without the video telling the real story.  That cop would've just had another notch on his belt, and he'd be out on the streets to kill another victim. 

 I have to commend the city and the mayor for handling it the way they did. They acted fairly quickly, they fired the cop, but afforded his pregnant wife to keep her insurance to cover the hospital bill.  I don't agree with that part, any other person would have not received such a favor, however I won't nitpick about these other details, another senseless murder by an officer in a position of authority is the number one priority to address.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

Charged with murder? How? On whose authority? I thought there had to be a Grand Jury inquiry.

I really don't get the Grand Jury thing. Does is apply in all states? Does it only apply for some situations and not others?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Charged with murder? How? On whose authority? I thought there had to be a Grand Jury inquiry.
> 
> I really don't get the Grand Jury thing. Does is apply in all states? Does it only apply for some situations and not others?



Not all cases go to a Grand Jury.  When a case is so obviously strong, the State Prosecutor can go ahead and indict a person and charge them with murder.   The Grand Jury only weighs in on cases that are not so clear cut and  if there is probable cause to charge.   In this case it's pretty obvious and the Prosecutor went ahead with the charges of murder.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2015)

Debby said:


> Phil, I haven't seen anything that suggests that the dead man tried to disarm the cop.  After all, it's on video that the cop went back to where he DROPPED his taser and then planted it beside the body.    As for running away....is that grounds for killing him?  Not like he was a danger to the cop was he?  He's running away for goodness sakes.



I was going by the officer's statement, in which he claimed there was a struggle for the Tazer. 



> My thoughts go out to his mom that's for sure.  To watch your child die like she has been able to do, must be heart breaking.



The _man_ was 50-some years old, was he not?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Where do you live Phil?
> The United States of America or 1940s Third Reich?



The Third Reich was better organized, more efficient and more honest. 



> Don't bother answering. The question is rhetorical.



Oops - too late.



> There is such a thing as corporate responsibility too.



Corporate? I thought police were civil service, not a corporation.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I was going by the officer's statement, in which he claimed there was a struggle for the Tazer.
> 
> 
> 
> The _man_ was 50-some years old, was he not?



My son is 46... so?   Does that not mean it wouldn't be horrible for me to watch him murdered?   YES.... the mother and father of this man saw the video.. and I imagine it broke their hearts..  Don't you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

Initial interview with the witness who took the video, I heard another one on TV, but it's not being shown online yet that I'm aware of.  They said in the other video that he almost deleted the video because he was afraid that it was so serious it may cause him danger or trouble.  I'm glad he was strong, and didn't erase it.  http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/wa...ed-walter-scott-being-shot-speaks-out-n338126


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Corporate? I thought police were civil service, not a corporation.



"Corporate" refers to a body of people, not just a corporation. It has the same connotation as "corps".
The word applies to the military, the police force, a society or even a nation. 

There is such a  thing as corporate responsibility, corporate virtue and corporate sin (crime).
When the corporate culture encourages or tolerates wrong doing then even though the individual is at fault, so too is the group as a whole.

As I read your posts, you've indicated more than once that the police are to be obeyed without question or protest on pain of summary death.
A society that accepts this is definitely part of the problem we are seeing recently.


----------



## koala (Apr 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You need to watch the video.



QS the only part that they are showing outside US is when he is running and then when he is cuffing the body after the fall for obvious reasons. Is that the same in US?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking around I found this graphic is The Atlantic. http://www.theatlantic.com/national...ngly-familiar-killing-of-walter-scott/390006/
I think it speaks for itself






The number of people killed by police in 2011. (Elisa Glass/The Atlantic)



> An encounter with the police is generally stressful. It's especially difficult when black citizens are wary of the police and feel unfairly targeted. African American residents of North Charleston have been complaining about mistreatment by police for years. The Charleston _Post and Courier _reported on complaints in 2010; the-then chief of police replied by arguing that the ends justified the means. "I am not going to apologize for the strategies we've employed in these areas," he said. "Those strategies are working and the violence is dropping dramatically." Two-thirds of stops that failed to produce a ticket or arrest involved black drivers. The following year, however, the chief insisted his department did not profile.
> 
> Most encounters do not end with violence or death, even if they produce humiliation and tension with police. But they are far more likely to end in a killing in the United States than anywhere else. According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, police shot and killed 828 people in 2011, a figure that includes all killings, justifiable or not. By comparison, during the same year, there were two fatal police shootings in England and Wales; six in Australia; and six in Germany.



Even if there is an adjustment for population, there still remains a problem in the USA that is very disproportionate.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Stop trying to make us look bad.  We need to clamp down even more to keep this liberal leaning, permissive, anything goes society, functioning.  OK?  Good...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

koala said:


> QS the only part that they are showing outside US is when he is running and then when he is cuffing the body after the fall for obvious reasons. Is that the same in US?



I believe the whole video is posted in this thread several times.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

The NBC video is the best one as they freeze the frame several times.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My son is 46... so?   Does that not mean it wouldn't be horrible for me to watch him murdered?   YES.... the mother and father of this man saw the video.. and I imagine it broke their hearts..  Don't you?



What good does an appeal to emotionalism have in determining guilt or innocence? 

This is, I think, one of the biggest problems with the justice system in this country - everyone makes an emotional field-day out of it, pulling in relatives and friends that cry up a storm. Of _course_ they're going to cry, especially in front of the cameras and the lawyers, but that has absolutely no bearing on whether a person is guilty or innocent.


----------



## Debby (Apr 9, 2015)

Phil, do you dismiss the feelings of the parents who can now watch their son being gunned down, over and over?  Do you dismiss the feelings of a mother like QS who has a son who may well wind up in a similar situation because he has deficits that he struggles against?  In watching one news report on the subject now going on in S. Carolina, the newscaster mentioned a mother who was forced to call the police because her son who was schizophrenic (and some other issue) was losing his grip, and she got to watch the police shoot him too despite her telling them about his problems and her fear that they would hurt him.  Do you dismiss their feelings?  QuickSilver's comment was referencing that grief.

Maybe if you don't like that 'everyone makes an emotional field-day out of it, pulling in relatives and friends that cry up a storm.', we should eliminate victim impact statements before the judge decides on the sentence.

I think no one believes that guilt or innocence is decided by how much you or I 'cry', but that in no way minimizes the grief of anyone who has a loved one who's killed by the police.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> What good does an appeal to emotionalism have in determining guilt or innocence?
> 
> This is, I think, one of the biggest problems with the justice system in this country - everyone makes an emotional field-day out of it, pulling in relatives and friends that cry up a storm. Of _course_ they're going to cry, especially in front of the cameras and the lawyers, but that has absolutely no bearing on whether a person is guilty or innocent.



Because we are HUMAN..??   And because a human AND humane quality is to be able to sympathize if not empathize with the suffering of another human?  Do you think that is wrong?   So what if it's our justice system?  Where else is it more appropriate?  That is where a good portion of the pain resides.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

Debby said:


> Phil, do you dismiss the feelings of the parents who can now watch their son being gunned down, over and over?



As far as determining guilt or innocence in a court of law, yes. 



> Do you dismiss the feelings of a mother like QS who has a son who may well wind up in a similar situation because he has deficits that he struggles against?  In watching one news report on the subject now going on in S. Carolina, the newscaster mentioned a mother who was forced to call the police because her son who was schizophrenic (and some other issue) was losing his grip, and she got to watch the police shoot him too despite her telling them about his problems and her fear that they would hurt him.  Do you dismiss their feelings?  QuickSilver's comment was referencing that grief.



All of that is dancing around the main issue of determining guilt. It's clouding the logical process with emotions. What a relative does or does not feel upon the death of their kin has NOTHING to do with due process.



> Maybe if you don't like that 'everyone makes an emotional field-day out of it, pulling in relatives and friends that cry up a storm.', we should eliminate victim impact statements before the judge decides on the sentence.




Maybe we should. "Victim impact statements"? Kind of a silly phrase. Of COURSE a victim is going to be impacted, but once again all it does is open a door for emotions to be used to sway the court. 



> *I think no one believes that guilt or innocence is decided by how much you or I 'cry'*, but that in now way minimizes the grief of anyone who has a loved one who's killed by the police.



You can say _that_, having been witness to some of the more spectacular trials of the last few years? They were media circuses, powered not so much by fact but by emotions.

I'm not minimizing grief - I'm objecting to its use as a tool in the courts and in the media. People want to cry and get all sobby, go right ahead - but do i6 behind closed doors, and _don't_ use it to condemn an innocent man, or allow a guilty one to go free.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Because we are HUMAN..??   And because a human AND humane quality is to be able to sympathize if not empathize with the suffering of another human?  Do you think that is wrong?   So what if it's our justice system?  Where else is it more appropriate?  That is where a good portion of the pain resides.



QS, I'll say the same thing to you I said to Debby - courts are NOT supposed to be run on emotions - they are _supposed_ to be run on *facts*. 

You want to sympathize with someone, go right ahead - but don't call a press conference first and start a riot. Do it quietly in the privacy of your home - don't wear your heart on your sleeve. Don't sit there and scream through the tears about how innocent your little darling was, when they have a rap sheet as long as my arm. 

It isn't justice anymore - it's merely who screams the loudest and has the slickest lawyers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Of course the facts are what should decide a case Phil.....  however, I think to dismiss the emotionality of the situation is robotic to say the least.. We are human and humans have emotions..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2015)

This was that other extended video with the witness that I mentioned yesterday.  http://www.msnbc.com/all-in/watch/extended-interview-with-witness-to-sc-shooting-425199683867


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

And, here is the video of the interview with the person who filmed the video

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/wa...ed-walter-scott-being-shot-speaks-out-n338126


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks QS, I had just seen those other two.  I'm glad Feiden Santana is a strong upstanding young man, and did the right thing.  I wish him well and hope that the cops don't find a way to retaliate against him for exposing their deeds and the lies that accompany them.  I feel sorry for him, because of this his world has been turned upside down, but we need more good citizens like him to stand up for what is right in this country.  We can move forward with men like him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

I feel sorry for him too... but also commend him.  He at one point thought of erasing the video... AND moving out of town... but his conscience made him come forward. If not for him, this murder wouldn't have been brought to our National consciousness..  Perhaps we can now start to see some real change.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope so QS!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Of course the facts are what should decide a case Phil.....  however, I think to dismiss the emotionality of the situation is robotic to say the least.. We are human and humans have emotions..



... and they are often the most responsible for gumming up the works.

I'll maintain to my dying breath that the administration of justice and the overt display of emotion are NOT good bed-partners. 

As a side-bar - I just saw that commercial on TV for the ASPCA where they want you to contribute money for their organization. They don't give you facts, they don't show you the actual facilities and they don't really give a breakdown as to what your $19/month will provide beside "food and shelter".

But boy oh boy did they load that commercial with close-up shots of big-eyed animals in tight little cages! 

As with the justice system in this country, they weren't selling the steak - they were selling the sizzle.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Just saw the interview with the witness who provided the video. Hope he is being protected.

There also was an interview with Slager's mother who said she hasn’t seen the video but doesn’t believe her son could do such a thing. Well………. :wtf: :doh:


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 9, 2015)

How can this officer possibly defend that he thought his life was in danger when the suspect was runnng AWAY from him?  In any scenario, how could he defend his actionseven if the guy HAD attempted to grab his taser?  Isn't shooting busted taillight deadbeat dad suspects in the back a big no-no, anyway.


----------

